# Classic Subway Train Ballgame Run



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 14, 2012)

Ride to Ballgame on Vintage Train Transports Fans to Another Era

"To some riders, nothing seemed ordinary or unworthy of a picture. Phones were thrust within inches of noses to snap images of an old map taped to a window. Others were transfixed by the dated lines of ads, which in car No. 5483 built in 1924 and in service till 1969 included one for Campbell's pea, celery, tomato and asparagus soups. In another, a woman lay on her stomach, flipping through a magazine and saying of Coca-Cola, 'I think it's swell.'

"The ride was not without hitches. As it pulled away from East 149th Street, a door in one car stayed open, prompting a transit worker to gasp, 'Stop! Stop! Stop!' before the train was halted and the door manually closed.

"Just two people are needed to run a subway train today, a transit spokesman said, though a dozen were running the train on Friday, with at least one worker per car to call out the names of the stops."








"_The Nostalgia Train" during last year's playoffs (NYC Transit)._
​


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 15, 2012)

I was riding it, it was completely packed (to crowded for the mayor and his entourage to board) and mentioned in that NY Times article.

Full post on my blog:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> I was riding it, it was completely packed


Cool, and nice shot. But the crucial question: Did you attend the ballgame?


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 15, 2012)

No I did not on Friday but did go to the game the following day, yesterday, actually walking to and from, live about two miles away.

Last Tuesday I took the 7 train out to Citi Field (still almost typed Shea) riding the flying express to and from (They run special postgame inbound 7 expresses).


----------

